# CCE HD MOTORS



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

HAS ANYONE TRIED THE CCE HD MOTORS? IF SO POST UP WHAT U THINK OF THEM


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 18 2009, 10:49 PM~15124066
> *HAS ANYONE TRIED THE CCE HD MOTORS? IF SO POST UP WHAT U THINK OF THEM
> *


X2


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 18 2009, 11:49 PM~15124066
> *HAS ANYONE TRIED THE CCE HD MOTORS? IF SO POST UP WHAT U THINK OF THEM
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i guess not


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

the guys at CCE have.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I TOOK ONE APART 3 DAYS AGO.......I WASNT IMPRESSED....BUT THATS JUST ME


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

i try them and they perform good,i just put one this morning on a chevy 120vlts and it did good .the guy hit it like 10 times and it didnt even got hot.
i also got it on my 63 single pump hitting 60'' holding good so far.

they hold way better than the old motors cce got plus more torqe.
i like them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

i like them to they work really good


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Sep 19 2009, 04:02 AM~15125346
> *i like them to they work really good
> *


as good as prestos? :dunno:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Sep 19 2009, 02:07 AM~15124922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 19 2009, 05:45 AM~15125456
> *as good as prestos? :dunno:
> *


x2?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

good info :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 04:01 PM~15144036
> *good info :biggrin:
> *


X2 I need 1 by da way


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

I was just thinking about making a topic on those motors :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

I heard they work good from a reliable source...


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 21 2009, 06:12 PM~15145438
> *I heard they work good from a reliable source...
> *



Spit it out fool....... :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 18 2009, 11:37 PM~15124811
> *I TOOK ONE APART 3 DAYS AGO.......I WASNT IMPRESSED....BUT THATS JUST ME
> *



I took one if these apart and I was not impresed.........


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Shorty........


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Which ever motors you go with, make this cut on your block to avoid oil getting into it. Just take a cutting wheel and make the oil drain....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper+Sep 21 2009, 06:38 PM~15145757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never thought of that...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 21 2009, 07:44 PM~15145831
> *Which ever motors you go with, make this cut on your block to avoid oil getting into it. Just take a cutting wheel and make the oil drain....
> 
> 
> ...



now if u got a piston pump that wont make a difference since u have the force of a piston pushing oil by the shaft seal


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Already happened homie no oil IN the motor!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Try it it wont cost you nothing!

You just mad cause you didnt think of it first :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 21 2009, 07:46 PM~15145867
> *do tell, pm if you have too.....
> never thought of that...
> *



if u remember back in the day people were back dooring pumps and there was a time i believe it was pro hopper but i could be wrong..so if i am someone will correct me on it..but thats when they were attaching 2 gears to a block..so instead of 1 pumphead u had 2 attached...


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 07:05 PM~15146115
> *if u remember back in the day people were back dooring pumps and there was a time i believe it was pro hopper but i could be wrong..so if i am someone will correct me on it..but thats when they were attaching 2 gears to a block..so instead of 1 pumphead u had 2 attached...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 21 2009, 08:05 PM~15146112
> *Already happened homie no oil IN the motor!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Try it it wont cost you nothing!
> 
> ...



haha hey i cant hate on a guy for doing something different lol....i dont have that problem cuz none of my shaft seals leak lol......but if i start to have an issue i just might do it..who knows lol....

but i wonder how that might affect the block under pressure..cuz u hear sometimes how they can warp...now that u have a cut in it i would wonder if it would become a weak spot...i dunno


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

didnt someone also do a double motor as well?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Well I do know......man just take your grinder and cut your pump.....if the block flexed it would shoot out fittings and check valves before anything else.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 06:08 PM~15146151
> *didnt someone also do a double motor as well?
> *


that would be gary may sold by pro hopper


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 21 2009, 08:09 PM~15146173
> *Well I do know......man just take your grinder and cut your pump.....if the block flexed it would shoot out fittings and check valves before anything else.
> *


well maybe if i ever have to pull my pumps apart lol..going on 3 years with my back pumps havent touched them once lol..


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 07:12 PM~15146217
> *well maybe if i ever have to pull my pumps apart lol..going on 3 years with my back pumps havent touched them once lol..
> *


 Oh but remember that wont help you on 120 volts :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2009, 04:38 PM~15144412
> *X2 I need 1 by da way
> *


 :0 , yes u do :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 21 2009, 06:38 PM~15145757
> *I took one if these apart and I was not impresed.........
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow: :wow:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 07:07 PM~15146137
> *haha hey i cant hate on a guy for doing something different lol....i dont have that problem cuz none of my shaft seals leak lol......but if i start to have an issue i just might do it..who knows lol....
> 
> but i wonder how that might affect the block under pressure..cuz u hear sometimes how they can warp...now that u have a cut in it i would wonder if it would become a weak spot...i dunno
> *


 Man thats messed up I'm trying to save some motors here.......OH BUT IF RON CAME OUT WITH IT YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN LIKE.........


Shit Ron thats a good idea....
Man why didnt you tell me you had those.....
TTT for BMH......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2009, 07:05 PM~15146115
> *if u remember back in the day people were back dooring pumps and there was a time i believe it was pro hopper but i could be wrong..so if i am someone will correct me on it..but thats when they were attaching 2 gears to a block..so instead of 1 pumphead u had 2 attached...
> *


i do remember cars being set up like that back in the day , but i was young and never understood the technical parts of it. how would one go about joining 2 pumpheads like that and is there a big difference in flow rates by doing so?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 21 2009, 09:05 PM~15146958
> *Man thats messed up I'm trying to save some motors here.......OH BUT IF RON CAME OUT WITH IT YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN LIKE.........
> Shit Ron thats a good idea....
> Man why didnt you tell me you had those.....
> ...



what...ron..what...fuck ron lol...just playing ron......ive only had the misfortune of 1 shaft seal allowing fluid to leak by the seal one time on me....i didnt burn up the motor either...lol it was a prestolite plus motor too...lol...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 21 2009, 09:46 PM~15147599
> *i do remember cars being set up like that back in the day , but i was young and never understood the technical parts of it. how would one go about joining 2 pumpheads like that and is there a big difference in flow rates by doing so?
> *


i believe instead of having the normal front plate u see on the pumphead it was a different plate so it would then mate up to the next pumphead...


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 21 2009, 07:38 PM~15145757
> *I took one if these apart and I was not impresed.........
> 
> 
> ...



shit this looks inpressive to me any more info on this?? i kinda wanna try it on my Cutty now.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 21 2009, 10:23 PM~15148201
> *shit this looks inpressive to me any more info on this?? i kinda wanna try it on my Cutty now.
> *


ive seen a single pump back doored before...but i have never seen 2 gear boxes together being back doored...i figure if that style was worth doing these days we probably would still be doing so...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 21 2009, 07:38 PM~15145757
> *I took one if these apart and I was not impresed.........
> 
> 
> ...


yeah aircraft setups aren't impressive


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 21 2009, 06:38 PM~15145757
> *I took one if these apart and I was not impresed.........
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT OF SOMETHING SIMILAR IN 96 OR SO.....BUT MOTORS WONT SPIN 2 GEARS EFFECTIVELY..

ATLEAST NOT THE ONES WE USE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2009, 01:04 AM~15149946
> *I THOUGHT OF SOMETHING SIMILAR IN 96 OR SO.....BUT MOTORS WONT SPIN 2 GEARS  EFFECTIVELY..
> 
> ATLEAST NOT THE ONES WE USE
> *



wouldnt you have to spin the gear more to even be effective...kinda like running a #13 gear on 6 batteries versus running a #9 on the same 6 batteries?


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 21 2009, 06:44 PM~15145831
> *Which ever motors you go with, make this cut on your block to avoid oil getting into it. Just take a cutting wheel and make the oil drain....
> 
> 
> ...


who told you this i learned this in 02? :uh:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 22 2009, 12:44 AM~15145831
> *Which ever motors you go with, make this cut on your block to avoid oil getting into it. Just take a cutting wheel and make the oil drain....
> 
> 
> ...



i had a simular idea about a week ago .. but was going to drill a hole and the make a half round between the block bolts .. 

great minds think alike


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2009, 12:04 AM~15149946
> *I THOUGHT OF SOMETHING SIMILAR IN 96 OR SO.....BUT MOTORS WONT SPIN 2 GEARS  EFFECTIVELY..
> 
> ATLEAST NOT THE ONES WE USE
> *


Basically its just to show whats available, I'm positive that Marzocchi can make them also but would the lowrider community pay?????


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 18 2009, 11:37 PM~15124811
> *I TOOK ONE APART 3 DAYS AGO.......I WASNT IMPRESSED....BUT THATS JUST ME
> *


I aint wastin my money on em then


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

*So they cost $140+$20 S&H coming to a total of $160



Dame that must be a powerful ass motor or something for that kind of money.....unless they have a longer life span than competition motors or the prestoles * :dunno:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

HD motors were used in the mid 90's 
they were gold like the fenner gold motors. i got one of the black colored ones on my car from like 98.

its more torque but you can overdo it and just tear the inside of your pump up.

but its not going to be the one thing to get all the inches.

and as for the backdoor system Stanley had that years ago. then people got copies and tried to do the same but didnt do it right and got nothing out of it.

i do like the idea with the block. switch good lookin out.

shows that old school can give away secrets cause they know they still gonna win in the end. no need to cheat.

cobra


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 22 2009, 04:23 AM~15150378
> *Basically its just to show whats available, I'm positive that Marzocchi can make them also but would the lowrider community pay?????
> *


probly just the hoppers would pay, im sure that would work just fine :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 22 2009, 08:54 AM~15151207
> *
> shows that old school can give away secrets cause they know they still gonna win in the end. no need to cheat.
> 
> ...


Word. Theres 2 ways to win anything;by putting yourself ahead, or holding the competition back. Tips to keep people from breaking parts should NEVER be withheld. If you have hop secrets,keep em secret if you want, but if you can help me from burning a motor, your a buster for not sharing!

I might do that to my blocks in case the seals fail. alot better thn the motor halfway filling up before you notice!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

THE PUMP TRICK YOU SPEAK OF IS NOT CALLED BACKDOORING THEY CALLED IT PIGGYBACKING AND IT DOES WORK AND PERFORMS WITH DOUBLE THE PRESSURE BUT CAN ONLY BE DONE WITH THE OLD SCHOOL PUMPHEADS NOT MARCOCKIES. COME ON KINGFISH I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOUD KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE AND HOW TO YOU DISSAPPOINT ME.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

i tried in my car worked good lot of torque and good rpm from it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 22 2009, 11:52 AM~15153637
> *THE PUMP TRICK YOU SPEAK OF IS NOT CALLED BACKDOORING THEY CALLED IT PIGGYBACKING  AND IT DOES WORK AND PERFORMS WITH DOUBLE THE PRESSURE BUT CAN ONLY BE DONE WITH THE OLD SCHOOL PUMPHEADS NOT MARCOCKIES. COME ON KINGFISH I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOUD KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE AND HOW TO YOU DISSAPPOINT ME.
> *


he doesnt know everything like he pretends :0 he just goes by what he hears or reads. just wait about a month when this subject comes back up and he'll educate you on the matter based on what he read here.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 22 2009, 12:52 PM~15153637
> *THE PUMP TRICK YOU SPEAK OF IS NOT CALLED BACKDOORING THEY CALLED IT PIGGYBACKING  AND IT DOES WORK AND PERFORMS WITH DOUBLE THE PRESSURE BUT CAN ONLY BE DONE WITH THE OLD SCHOOL PUMPHEADS NOT MARCOCKIES. COME ON KINGFISH I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOUD KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE AND HOW TO YOU DISSAPPOINT ME.
> *


yall need to hurry and come up with that movido pump, :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 22 2009, 12:52 PM~15153637
> *THE PUMP TRICK YOU SPEAK OF IS NOT CALLED BACKDOORING THEY CALLED IT PIGGYBACKING  AND IT DOES WORK AND PERFORMS WITH DOUBLE THE PRESSURE BUT CAN ONLY BE DONE WITH THE OLD SCHOOL PUMPHEADS NOT MARCOCKIES. COME ON KINGFISH I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOUD KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE AND HOW TO YOU DISSAPPOINT ME.
> *


How do the second set of gears rotate???? Yes sir its a piggy back pump...but the thing that gets me is that out of all the pumps I have worked on, none of them have the output through the end cap!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 22 2009, 06:42 AM~15150836
> *I aint wastin my money on em then
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 22 2009, 12:58 PM~15153713
> *he doesnt know everything like he pretends :0 he just goes by what he hears or reads. just wait about a month when this subject comes back up and he'll educate you on the matter based on what he read here.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 22 2009, 01:52 PM~15154343
> *How do the second set of gears rotate???? Yes sir its a piggy back pump...but the thing that gets me is that out of all the pumps I have worked on, none of them have the output through the end cap!!
> *


must be some special machining involved, but the idea looks real good, gona have to take that pic to a machine shop, hopefully wont be too pricey :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

backdoor was just something to relieve pressure instead of using a Y block to the front.

but when copied it didnt work for anyone. except the guy that started it.

anyway i do agree with the guy on the motor secrets. 

they cost money lots of money. and any advice helps 

but if i were giving any advice i would say Never put one part on your car without looking through it and checking it out.

these parts are not for us -- we're just using them. and at high voltage.

and dont believe eveything you hear. there are no secret super parts.

i have old pics of systems from 89-96 and most of the best hoppers had the same stuff.

its just we were looking and buying fenner stock with gold motors and deltas.

Adels were $400 and that was like $4000 to us in the 90-'s

people used #6 instead of #8 hoses. 

bad batteries.

and springs -- dont get me started. out of the junk yard or cut jammers that didnt last.

my first springs were ranchero -does anyone remember those.

if you fine tune your car and use the right stuff it will hop good. 

and a good gro8und on everything!!!!

no more bolting soloniods to wood.

cobra.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 22 2009, 12:58 PM~15153713
> *he doesnt know everything like he pretends :0 he just goes by what he hears or reads. just wait about a month when this subject comes back up and he'll educate you on the matter based on what he read here.
> *



fuck fuck sakes aint that the TRUTH!!!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

<<<tAKING NOTES


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

More junk.........


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i heard it took 5 licks to get to the bumper and the car usually hits three times to hit the bumper he put the sacos back on and it took three licks ... u figure it out..


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 07:33 PM~15157828
> *i heard it took 5 licks to get to the bumper and the car usually hits three times to hit the bumper he put the sacos back on and it took three licks ... u figure it out..
> *


RPM carnal, whats up Happy!!
Hey Truccha vol#11, what happened with that 64............the regal landed on?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 22 2009, 06:39 PM~15157917
> *RPM carnal, whats up Happy!!
> Hey Truccha vol#11, what happened with that 64............the regal landed on?
> *


that fool took it to the insurance and we had to pay ten gs thatt fool didnt want to work with us fuckk him!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

10G?????? Was that like 6G for pain and suffering or something :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 22 2009, 07:26 PM~15157742
> *More junk.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 07:45 PM~15157995
> *that fool took it to the insurance and we had to pay ten gs thatt fool didnt want to work with us fuckk him!! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


One of the craziest shits i've seen,never forget that shit


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 22 2009, 06:48 PM~15158048
> *10G?????? Was that like 6G for pain and suffering or something :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 07:33 PM~15157828
> *i heard it took 5 licks to get to the bumper and the car usually hits three times to hit the bumper he put the sacos back on and it took three licks ... u figure it out..
> *


I TOLD UR BROTHER ALEX,....BUT THAT FUCK DONT LISTEN :angry: 

Heard someone "motivated" u to work on ur cars again :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh...
its been HOT lately....dont forget the A/C :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2009, 11:01 PM~15159953
> *I TOLD  UR BROTHER ALEX,....BUT THAT FUCK DONT LISTEN :angry:
> 
> Heard someone "motivated" u to work on ur cars again :0
> *


people just have to find out for themselves. Other wise they would just be going off what they hear and no personal experience. But with that said I'm shock he didn't listen to you since you've just about tried everything except a prestolite plus motor and haven't given incorrect info to someone looking for such answers


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2009, 09:01 PM~15159953
> *I TOLD  UR BROTHER ALEX,....BUT THAT FUCK DONT LISTEN :angry:
> 
> Heard someone "motivated" u to work on ur cars again :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: alex is a nuckle head he dont listen!! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 11:44 PM~15160256
> *:0  :0  :0  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5: alex is a nuckle head he dont listen!! :biggrin:
> *


you never learn without cracking a few eggs lol...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 22 2009, 05:27 PM~15155200
> *
> 
> and springs -- dont get me started.  out of the junk yard or cut jammers that didnt last.
> ...



I remember Stanley using springs from a train car


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2009, 09:03 PM~15159966
> *Oh...
> its been HOT lately....dont forget the A/C  :cheesy:
> *


no more ac!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 22 2009, 02:58 PM~15153708
> *i tried in my car worked good lot of torque and good rpm from it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*Now I kNOW....  * :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2009, 02:04 PM~15154438
> *:wave:
> *


What up Big Dawg- you takin notes in here or what :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 08:53 AM~15162666
> *What up Big Dawg- you takin notes in here or what :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 23 2009, 08:55 AM~15162671
> *:yes:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 08:57 AM~15162681
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*SAAAAAAAAAAAME HATERS......HATERS,HATERS,HATERS!!!!!. *


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 22 2009, 01:52 PM~15153637
> *THE PUMP TRICK YOU SPEAK OF IS NOT CALLED BACKDOORING THEY CALLED IT PIGGYBACKING  AND IT DOES WORK AND PERFORMS WITH DOUBLE THE PRESSURE BUT CAN ONLY BE DONE WITH THE OLD SCHOOL PUMPHEADS NOT MARCOCKIES. COME ON KINGFISH I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOUD KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE AND HOW TO YOU DISSAPPOINT ME.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: That was funny :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 22 2009, 01:52 PM~15153637
> *THE PUMP TRICK YOU SPEAK OF IS NOT CALLED BACKDOORING THEY CALLED IT PIGGYBACKING  AND IT DOES WORK AND PERFORMS WITH DOUBLE THE PRESSURE BUT CAN ONLY BE DONE WITH THE OLD SCHOOL PUMPHEADS NOT MARCOCKIES. COME ON KINGFISH I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOUD KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE AND HOW TO YOU DISSAPPOINT ME.
> *



i figured it was still a form of back dooring just with the 2 pumpheads...i only heard of it being done..ive seen pictures of the 2 pumps together years ago, but it was only the pumps no plumbing to them....but didnt know much about it


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 23 2009, 09:12 AM~15162817
> *SAAAAAAAAAAAME HATERS......HATERS,HATERS,HATERS!!!!!.
> 
> 
> ...


Carefull now Norma....they are also your customers....just because they don't buy directly from CCE does not mean they are not contributing to your bottom line :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 23 2009, 10:09 AM~15163337
> *Carefull now Norma....they are also your customers....just because they don't buy directly from CCE does not mean they are not contributing to your bottom line :biggrin:
> *


I may contribute to em by buyin my motors fROM where I do- But I also get a way better deal fROm where I buy em so I could care less.
IM BMH IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 23 2009, 09:12 AM~15162817
> *SAAAAAAAAAAAME HATERS......HATERS,HATERS,HATERS!!!!!.
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said in the other thread, That's not very professional. Makes you wonder about who your doing business with.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 23 2009, 10:27 AM~15163484
> *Like I said in the other thread, That's not very professional. Makes you wonder about who your doing business with.
> *


If you think thats the case- you should have been aROund for the whammy tank topic :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 10:31 AM~15163511
> *If you think thats the case- you should have been aROund for the whammy tank topic :biggrin:
> *


Oh man, link me!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 11:31 AM~15163511
> *If you think thats the case- you should have been aROund for the whammy tank topic :biggrin:
> *



HAHA HOLY SHIT..NOT AGAIN


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 23 2009, 10:48 AM~15162630
> *Now I kNOW....   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: yeah also hit the switch about 30times more will post up the video soon!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 23 2009, 11:12 AM~15162817
> *
> 
> BTW....This comment was intended <span style=\'color:red\'>ONLY for 2 guys in particular......no need 4 names.... .*


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 23 2009, 10:33 AM~15163523
> *Oh man, link me!
> *


They had it deleted- couldnt handle the heat in the kitchen


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 23 2009, 12:48 PM~15164884
> *
> 
> BTW....This comment was intended <span style=\'color:red\'>ONLY for 2 guys in particular- 1 BEIN SWIPH-......no need to mention the other 1.... .</span>
> *


There I fixed it for ya. Dont worry- I wont go cryin to my dad like you- You can hate on me all you want


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 01:09 PM~15165101
> *They had it deleted- couldnt handle the heat in the kitchen
> *


Damn, that bad? Lay it low doesn't delete much.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 23 2009, 01:18 PM~15165197
> *Damn, that bad? Lay it low doesn't delete much.
> *


It was outta contROl- peeps was gettin so hurt at REAL TALK it wasnt even funny.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 23 2009, 01:18 PM~15165197
> *Damn, that bad? Lay it low doesn't delete much.
> *


It was the reason I had to open my 2nd account up-- so I could express my PERSONAL VIEWS without somebody bein able to cry ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOTTA INFO FELLAZ, TAKING NOTES :worship: :worship


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 09:23 AM~15163455
> *I may contribute to em by buyin my motors fROM where I do- But I also get a way better deal fROm where I buy em so I could care less.
> IM BMH IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Not only CCE sells those motors now... think about it


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 23 2009, 07:52 AM~15161803
> *I remember Stanley using springs from a train car
> *



yeah to the back of the 64 that he built.

his truck had Reds old. white springs in the front.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 22 2009, 03:27 PM~15155200
> *backdoor was just something to relieve pressure instead of using a Y block to the front.
> 
> but when copied it didnt work for anyone.  except the guy that started it.
> ...


rancho 6500's were all we used for springs back in the day... impala, regal it didnt matter. lol :roflmao: 

you used to judge for low rider right? when did you stop? were you on the tour in 97? thats when i was competeing... :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i stopped in late 96 but still helped some 

no one listened to the rules.

the rules didnt matter 

or people read the rules and found loopholes.

but it wasnt like it is now.

now no one even cares.

people use to cheat to get like 5-10 more inches 

now anything goes.

peace.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

sorry i said ranchero instead of rancho springs.

the thin red springs.

cobra


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

yea rules used to be strict, i remember them holding up templates to my frame and i was like "what are they doing?" but then i found out people would use every trick in the book to get a little advantage...

now there arnt any standards or rules to go by...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Sep 23 2009, 02:11 PM~15165131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

who started the Back door gear?? i have one somewhere that was done like in 90-91'
ill see if i can find it and ill post pictures, hopping was tough back then, we used to go to the junk yards and get the prestolite casings from the studebakers and the thickest coils we can find for hopping, or else go to 4x4 store and get the thickest rancho coils they had,


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2009, 05:14 PM~15166698
> *oh don't worry Im probably the 2nd the one. Probably due to my comment about CCE charging $20.00 to ship a set of O rings. Here let me go get it
> *


i read that and i do have to agree that is kinda doing the customers wrong on that


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

can anyone post a picture of the backdoor pump???
i have one but i bet its different, i heard Raul Gomez (cheezer) did the first one 
i seen a picturte of one on here but the one i have is way different


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh snap what happen.....I step out and it turns into a slug fest :biggrin: Honestly guys think about it, lots of folks have been misled looking for that little trick that is going to get them on the bumper. There are many factors to consider when building a hopper, from the frame up. Basically if you want to do it with POWER use a high torque motor and a #11 gear or #13. Anybody that has had good luck with this motor is running a #11 and up because it can handle the load....better than a standard motor. Now for optimum performance use a #9 with your standard motor....SACO, PRESTOLITE AND CCE COMP, for anything bigger use the HD. If you properly port your gear use a standard motor to increase the RPM and flow.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 23 2009, 02:34 PM~15165845
> *Not only CCE sells those motors now... think about it
> *


NO SHIT SHERLOC- RE READ MY POST AS IF I ALREADY KNOW WHERE THEY COME FROM :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 23 2009, 04:38 PM~15166933
> *Oh snap what happen.....I step out and it turns into a slug fest :biggrin: Honestly guys think about it, lots of folks have been misled looking for that little trick that is going to get them on the bumper. There are many factors to consider when building a hopper, from the frame up. Basically if you want to do it with POWER use a high torque motor and a #11 gear or #13. Anybody that has had good luck with this motor is running a #11 and up because it can handle the load....better than a standard motor. Now for optimum performance use a #9 with your standard motor....SACO, PRESTOLITE AND CCE COMP, for anything bigger use the HD. If you properly port your gear use a standard motor to increase the RPM and flow.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 23 2009, 05:25 PM~15166806
> *who started the Back door gear?? i have one somewhere that was done like in 90-91'
> ill see if i can find it and ill post pictures, hopping was tough back then, we used to go to the junk yards and get the prestolite casings from the studebakers and the thickest coils we can find for hopping, or else go to 4x4 store and get the thickest rancho coils they had,
> *



backdoor pumphead done by stanley stanton after he won in houston with his truck.

he's the first and only to get it to work right.

it was used the scrub city's car 54 when the record was 48 and this hopper blue 64 mark zimmerman. 38inches when the record was 36.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

> *he doesnt know everything like he pretends  he just goes by what he hears or reads. just wait about a month when this subject comes back up and he'll educate you on the matter based on what he read here.
> 
> *


HERE YA GO DEL TORO KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH I CAN DO THIS ALL DAY

HERES HOW TO PIGGYBACK 


get two old school pumps heads bolts one to the block now step one is to drill and tap a hole in the block in line with the pressure port just above the pump head and throw a striaght 37 degree fitting in there.

step 2 take both drive shaft gears out of both pumpheads and you need to machine one long shaft so that it goes in one head out and into the second head and make sure you have two inches of space between the first and second pumphead and that you have enough room so when you put the tank on the second head isnt hitting the tank

step 3 then get longer bolts so that is goes through pumphead one and two and to the block. make spacers for the bolts to space out pumphead 1 and 2 out of stainless steel hardline 

step 4 drill and tap the outlet port of pumphead 2 to npt and put a fitting in there also now the final step bend a small piece of hardline t connect the outlet port of pumphead 2 to the fitting in the block you tapped and there it is the piggy back

so what happens is when you hit your spinning both pumpheads at the same time and the pressure from pumphead 2 is going into the block and combining with pumphead 1


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

NEXT....................................... lol


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 03:47 PM~15167026
> *NO SHIT SHERLOC- RE READ MY POST AS IF I ALREADY KNOW WHERE THEY COME FROM :uh:
> *


that dosent make sense... "as if I already know" :dunno:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 23 2009, 06:14 PM~15167957
> *NEXT.......................................   lol
> *


Damm not bad...but the ones I've seen a little different, the drive shaft end towards the tank is splined so that the input from pump 2 fits mounted to the back of it. Pump 1 shaft rear is a female 16 tooth key.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 23 2009, 06:28 PM~15168111
> *Damm not bad...but the ones I've seen a little different, the drive shaft end towards the tank is splined so that the input from pump 2 fits mounted to the back of it. Pump 1 shaft rear is a female 16 tooth key.
> *


pics or didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 23 2009, 07:12 PM~15167933
> *HERE YA GO DEL TORO KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH I CAN DO THIS ALL DAY
> 
> HERES HOW TO PIGGYBACK
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 23 2009, 06:12 PM~15167933
> *HERE YA GO DEL TORO KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH I CAN DO THIS ALL DAY
> 
> HERES HOW TO PIGGYBACK
> ...


hope the mivido pump has all these included, then it will be up to the suspencion, coils, etc, for any car to get up


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 23 2009, 07:41 PM~15168261
> *hope the mivido pump has all these included,  then it will be up to the suspencion, coils, etc, for any car to get up
> *


What is this


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 23 2009, 05:12 PM~15167933
> *HERE YA GO DEL TORO KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH I CAN DO THIS ALL DAY
> 
> HERES HOW TO PIGGYBACK
> ...


if you thought that statement was towards you it was misunderstood. i was talking about kingfish disappointing you on his knowledge.but thanks for explaining that version of the piggyback


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 23 2009, 06:43 PM~15168276
> *What is this
> *


Its a pump...that does not look like a Tommy lift gate pump :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 23 2009, 07:48 PM~15168328
> *Its a pump...that does not look like a Tommy lift gate pump :biggrin:
> *


DO we have pics of this :biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 23 2009, 05:23 PM~15167353
> *backdoor pumphead done by stanley stanton after he won in houston with his truck.
> 
> he's the first and only to get it to work right.
> ...


this guy knows his shit. and i agree stanley is the only person ive ever seen to backdoor a pump and get to work right


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 23 2009, 04:23 PM~15167353
> *backdoor pumphead done by stanley stanton after he won in houston with his truck.
> 
> he's the first and only to get it to work right.
> ...


when did stanley do it in houston???
we got 38 "with the back door pump too, we machined one in 91 i believe.we got the secret from someone that was doing the machining work for Raul Gomez, 
it is a way different design and we did get it to work 
we got about 6" on lock up, 
the fucked up thing about us was the Partying, we would party all night long and show off the inches we were doing and would start frying shit the day before shows and never really got it to the shows.
wasn't leaping Lonnie hitting 38" in LA super show, 89-90'


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 23 2009, 06:23 PM~15168048
> *that dosent make sense...  "as if I already know" :dunno:
> *


READ MY FUCCIN POST- AS IF I ALREADY KNOW where the motors come fROm. DAMN FOOL- how much simpler does it get??

I know where they come fROm- and Im sayin even with a middle man- I GET MY MOTORS CHEAPER THAN IF I WAS TO BUY EM FROM THEM ****** ASS BITCHES IN LOUISVILLE THAT ROB PEEPS ON EVERYTHING THEY SELL


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 08:46 PM~15168874
> *READ MY FUCCIN POST- AS IF I ALREADY KNOW where the motors come fROm. DAMN FOOL- how much simpler does it get??
> 
> I know where they come fROm- and Im sayin even with a middle man- I GET MY MOTORS CHEAPER THAN IF I WAS TO BUY EM FROM THEM ****** ASS BITCHES IN LOUISVILLE THAT ROB PEEPS ON EVERYTHING THEY SELL
> *



so you dont know where they come from?

:biggrin: sorry

I'm never buying motors from a lowrider supplier ever again


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 22 2009, 01:58 PM~15153713
> *he doesnt know everything like he pretends :0 he just goes by what he hears or reads. just wait about a month when this subject comes back up and he'll educate you on the matter based on what he read here.
> *


sorry, u must be confused i never claim to know everything....


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2009, 08:32 PM~15169312
> *sorry, u must be confused i never claim to know everything....
> *


Really, I know EVERYTHING, it's called google.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 23 2009, 09:33 PM~15169323
> *Really, I know EVERYTHING, it's called google.
> *


haha..google is very helpful for when the search option is down lol...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 23 2009, 06:47 PM~15168314
> *if you thought that statement was towards you it was misunderstood. i was talking about kingfish disappointing you on his knowledge.but thanks  for explaining that version of the piggyback
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 23 2009, 08:19 PM~15169193
> *so you dont know where they come from?
> 
> :biggrin:  sorry
> ...


I dont buy em fROm a hydraulic supplier-- I buy em fROm a SUSPENSION SPECIALIST


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Sep 22 2009, 07:54 AM~15151207
> *HD motors were used in the mid 90's
> they were gold like the fenner gold motors.    i got one of the black colored ones on my car from like 98.
> 
> ...


There were and are several manufactures of motors that run a HD (heavy duty) type of motor. It just plan and simple means that it is stronger than the regular motor. Are motor is NOT the same as the one fenner used to use. It's just a name, heavy duty used to describe it uffin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 24 2009, 07:33 AM~15172472
> *There were and are several manufactures of motors that run a HD (heavy duty) type of motor. It just plan and simple means that it is stronger than the regular motor. Are motor is NOT the same as the one fenner used to use. It's just a name, heavy duty used to describe it  uffin:
> *


Whats up Homie! 
I've noticed that some of the complaints in here are from guys that don't know the difference between volts, watts, or amps. Now...you can choose to take the advice from someone who KNOWS. Whatever you do, if you don't know how to use it it won't work! For the ones who know the ''sound'' of the pump, and you bog down when your at maximum pressure, THIS MOTOR WONT! 

One more thing, this is for gears....
When installing a new gear......ALWAYS DRY OFF THE THREADS ON THE BLOCK AND BOLT! I've seen lots of people ''wet'' torque their gears and strip out blocks or cause excessive friction in the gears........25 FT LBS dry torque


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 22 2009, 12:52 PM~15153637
> *THE PUMP TRICK YOU SPEAK OF IS NOT CALLED BACKDOORING THEY CALLED IT PIGGYBACKING  AND IT DOES WORK AND PERFORMS WITH DOUBLE THE PRESSURE BUT CAN ONLY BE DONE WITH THE OLD SCHOOL PUMPHEADS NOT MARCOCKIES. COME ON KINGFISH I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOUD KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE AND HOW TO YOU DISSAPPOINT ME.
> *


No disrespect but your wrong. Stanley is the first one to backdoor a pump, and has been doing it to marzocchi's since the late 90's. The piggy backed gears is a totally different concept than the back door. A backdoor has dual pressure outs, this piggy backed gearr may have dual pressure outs but it has two gear set internally. Which would still mean one pressure for each gear set. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 22 2009, 12:52 PM~15153637
> *THE PUMP TRICK YOU SPEAK OF IS NOT CALLED BACKDOORING THEY CALLED IT PIGGYBACKING  AND IT DOES WORK AND PERFORMS WITH DOUBLE THE PRESSURE BUT CAN ONLY BE DONE WITH THE OLD SCHOOL PUMPHEADS NOT MARCOCKIES. COME ON KINGFISH I THOUGHT FOR SURE YOUD KNOW ABOUT THAT ONE AND HOW TO YOU DISSAPPOINT ME.
> *


Oh and marzocchi does already make this style of gear. They have one that has three all together. uffin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 24 2009, 08:06 AM~15172648
> *No disrespect but your wrong. Stanley is the first one to backdoor a pump, and has been doing it to marzocchi's since the late 90's. The piggy backed gears is a totally different concept than the back door. A backdoor has dual pressure outs, this piggy backed gearr may have dual pressure outs but it has two gear set internally. Which would still mean one pressure for each gear set.  uffin:
> *


You mean double the flow.....against the same resistance, either way increase the flow or pressure you will get better results

The HD motors....increase the pressure.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 23 2009, 07:31 PM~15168702
> *when did stanley do it in houston???
> we got 38 "with the back door pump too, we machined one in 91 i believe.we got the secret from someone that was doing the machining work for Raul Gomez,
> it is a way different design and we did get it to work
> ...


Stanley told me himself that he was the one to tell raul and his brother, and mondo, and the guys from reds how to do the back door thing. Way back in the day. uffin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 24 2009, 08:08 AM~15172662
> *Oh and marzocchi does already make this style of gear. They have one that has three all together.  uffin:
> *


See what I mean fellows, do you think CCE will put out the gear after this type of feedback! These dudes got the connections so think about it please....for me :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 24 2009, 08:01 AM~15172626
> *Whats up Homie!
> I've noticed that some of the complaints in here are from guys that don't know the difference between volts, watts, or amps. Now...you can choose to take the advice from someone who KNOWS. Whatever you do, if you don't know how to use it it won't work! For the ones who know the ''sound'' of the pump, and you bog down when your at maximum pressure, THIS MOTOR WONT!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 24 2009, 08:11 AM~15172679
> *You mean double the flow.....against the same resistance, either way increase the flow or pressure you will get better results
> 
> The HD motors....increase the pressure.
> *


They also work good when you increase flow, it takes more rpm and torque to move a large volume of oil in order to keep the pressure up.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 24 2009, 08:27 AM~15172799
> *See what I mean fellows, do you think CCE will put out the gear after this type of feedback! These dudes got the connections so think about it please....for me :biggrin:
> *


I think someone already said it a couple pages back, people would just bitch about the price. It's not worth offering them even if they would work for our application.


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 24 2009, 10:01 AM~15172626
> *Whats up Homie!
> I've noticed that some of the complaints in here are from guys that don't know the difference between volts, watts, or amps. Now...you can choose to take the advice from someone who KNOWS. Whatever you do, if you don't know how to use it it won't work! For the ones who know the ''sound'' of the pump, and you bog down when your at maximum pressure, THIS MOTOR WONT!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 24 2009, 08:01 AM~15172626
> *One more thing, this is for gears....
> When installing a new gear......ALWAYS DRY OFF THE THREADS ON THE BLOCK AND BOLT! I've seen lots of people ''wet'' torque their gears and strip out blocks or cause excessive friction in the gears........25 FT LBS dry torque
> *


Not to correct you or anything. Normally you want to put oil / assembly lube / grease on threads in order to get a more accurate torque reading.

IE this is how you tighten head studs on a engine.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 24 2009, 08:24 AM~15172781
> *Stanley told me himself that he was the one to tell raul and his brother, and mondo, and the guys from reds how to do the back door thing. Way back in the day.  uffin:
> *


This is one thing I will bet you are right on for sure- cause Stanley SR was a fuccin Genius-- I remember my first time watchin him and Jr hop thier truc in West Virginia -- shit was so bad ass bac then. It was the Marroonish one on stoc mazda wheels-- they dROve that bitch thier- changed the springs- hopped like 50inches- then changed the springs and dROve home-- I was amazed at that shit.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 06:46 PM~15168874
> *READ MY FUCCIN POST- AS IF I ALREADY KNOW where the motors come fROm. DAMN FOOL- how much simpler does it get??
> 
> I know where they come fROm- and Im sayin even with a middle man- I GET MY MOTORS CHEAPER THAN IF I WAS TO BUY EM FROM THEM ****** ASS BITCHES IN LOUISVILLE THAT ROB PEEPS ON EVERYTHING THEY SELL
> *


Relax Homeboy dont get your panties in a bunch...


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 24 2009, 10:43 AM~15172973
> *Not to correct you or anything. Normally you want to put oil / assembly lube / grease on threads in order to get a more accurate torque reading.
> 
> IE this is how you tighten head studs on a engine.
> ...


*tru that...we do that all the time when we work on heads specially the aluminum*


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry mr brian guileppse but it dont matter piggyback,backdoor,donkey punch it has the exact same principle but if you do it my way you get more pressure two outlets would a little less pressure because pressure is a resistance to area and if you shove pressure from 2 pumpheads into the same outlet port you will gain more than two sets of gears going into to outlets but im not knocking you cause you the big fish and im the new guy on the block and i plan on buying your new motor best one on the market 4 now and your have industry credit and i dont so naturally people r gonna listen to you over me but my question is why cant you give specs on any pump or pumphead or motor you sell? As a matter of fact no company gives specs on anything they sell now i aint the smartest guy on the planet but would you go buy a car that doesnt tell you the gas mileage or the horsepower or nothing about that vehicle hell no you wouldnt instead everyone goes on what they read or see or hear and they buy it and i think the reason is that you dont want the customer to know the truth and think nobody will take the time to figure out the specs so that they can perfect it and make something better i just am wondering why isnt the psi and gpm and rpms given on such products you could say on 12v its puts out this much 24,36,48,etc ?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 24 2009, 09:10 AM~15173216
> *Relax Homeboy dont get your panties in a bunch...
> *


WELLL READ BEFORE YOU TYPE- ESPECIALY WHEN REPEATIN YOUR BS TWICE


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 24 2009, 12:33 PM~15174603
> *Sorry mr brian guileppse but it dont matter piggyback,backdoor,donkey punch it has the exact same principle but if you do it my way you get more pressure two outlets would a little less pressure because pressure is a resistance to area and if you shove pressure from 2 pumpheads into the same outlet port you will gain more than two sets of gears going into to outlets but im not knocking you cause you the big fish and im the new guy on the block and i plan on buying your new motor best one on the market 4 now and your have industry credit and i dont so naturally people r gonna listen to you over me but my question is why cant you give specs on any pump or pumphead or motor you sell? As a matter of fact no company gives specs on anything they sell now i aint the smartest guy on the planet but would you go buy a car that doesnt tell you the gas mileage or the horsepower or nothing about that vehicle hell no you wouldnt instead everyone goes on what they read or see or hear and they buy it and i think the reason is that you dont want the customer to know the truth and think nobody will take the time to figure out the specs so that they can perfect it and make something better i just am wondering why isnt the psi and gpm and rpms given on such products you could say on 12v its puts out this much 24,36,48,etc ?
> *


A back door isnt the same thing as a piggyback.a back door gets rid of the limiter nature in the output of the gear by giving basically 2 outputs for that single gear. the piggyback methods combine 2 pumpheads. I know pictures throw people who dont have a clue off when they see something different,but the backdoor had nothing to do with that pic! ist just auxillary porting the gear and having 2 pressure ports on the block.

About the not giving specs, this is my biggest peeve in this neglected industry. You wouldn't buy a 'Heavy Duty High Performance' engine for your race car,or Super Power Extra Super Good' audio equipment for your SQ car, so why should the ones who want or have the knowledge be subjected to either guesswork or spending hours on the phone to find out whats what in the hydro world. Even the refinishing industry has good,better and best comparisons... we're resorted to biased and corrupt word of mouth for even that info. I say all the companies need to step there game up and at least give me a catalogue, online or printed, that I can read and get something out of other than prices for parts I may or may not understand.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I build hydraulic dump trailers and we use similar pumps. You can just call the manufacturer and get the [email protected] and other specifications. The only problem is that we are using most of these products outside of their intended use. So a pump head might be a 1.50 [email protected]@12volts.

If you really wanted to get technical, you would have to put a tachometer on the motor, get the factory specs of [email protected] and start doing some math. Or you could put a meter on an open hose and let her rip. There are tons of ways of figuring this stuff out. You just have to want to invest the time and a little money.

In the mean time I'll just cruise around dragging frame and having a little fun.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 24 2009, 08:43 AM~15172973
> *Not to correct you or anything. Normally you want to put oil / assembly lube / grease on threads in order to get a more accurate torque reading.
> 
> IE this is how you tighten head studs on a engine.
> ...


Nah thats cool homie, I do it this way because Haledex, Hercules, or Salami torque down their pumps


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2009, 04:42 PM~15177531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2009, 06:42 PM~15177531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2009, 06:42 PM~15177531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*x4*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 24 2009, 07:30 PM~15179122
> *x4
> *


X5


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE WATCHER_@Sep 24 2009, 10:00 PM~15180703
> *X5
> *


x6 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 24 2009, 10:07 PM~15180774
> *x6 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 23 2009, 09:57 PM~15170348
> *I dont buy em fROm a hydraulic supplier-- I buy em fROm a SUSPENSION SPECIALIST
> 
> *


NICE!!! I LIKE THAT!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

And on that note....I'll leave you with this:
Success is trying knowing you could fail......
Failure is not trying at all........
BEST OF LUCK TO ALL AND THANKS FOR NOT HAVING ME BUST OUT THE SERVICE MANUAL COPIES AND OSCILLOSCOPES :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Hd motor or some pumphead or whatever.

can we All agree that there is no ONE part that we can buy at ANY shop that will get you like 40 - 50 inches.

and even if it was something like that it wouldnt be mass produced.

i think that only thing that has helped people get high is this forum lay it low.

when you mastermind with many other people you get more done.( figured out)

the only problem is people that dont know putting their info in and screwing everything up. or people lying to sell parts.

NOW here is what i feel-- bare with me 

Does anyone here know or have heard of a guy named Ernest House. i will not name the company because you could just look it up but if you know -- you know.

He knew hoppers

and who knew Gary May.-- he told me stuff that we are just now talking about.

and showed broken parts from experiments.

im not against shops but alot of the greatest hoppers were not Big shops. they were like, just dudes that loved the sport.

now there is so much comp between shops that anything goes.

but i can see that soon things may change.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hopping will keep u at da bank


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

very expensive hobby, hoper cost lots to keep u on top;;big al said it


----------



## Professor Chaos (Sep 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 24 2009, 05:01 PM~15177146
> *I build hydraulic dump trailers and we use similar pumps. You can just call the manufacturer and get the [email protected] and other specifications. The only problem is that we are using most of these products outside of their intended use. So a pump head might be a 1.50 [email protected]@12volts.
> 
> If you really wanted to get technical, you would have to put a tachometer on the motor, get the factory specs of [email protected] and start doing some math. Or you could put a meter on an open hose and let her rip. There are tons of ways of figuring this stuff out. You just have to want to invest the time and a little money.
> ...



if they gave the rated factory specs, we could use them for comparison. I wouldnt expect them to tell me what each component is going to do in each setup under certain stresses. just some actualy numbers to compare other parts to, like with pump heads, even though they tried to give them names, people still call them a 9 or an 11,just to compare against a 7 or 13. it would really suck if people had to say "I think a maximus would be the best for that setup" and you couldn't find out why it was different than the 'colosus'. why not tell us what a motor or check valve can do, other than 'good' 'better' or 'best', or 'small' 'medium' 'big'.

but you know, every white dude from out this way who actually cared about numbers and facts rather than hype and talk, no one ever listened to em, and they left the game prematurely with more knowledge than most could ever pass down. Even if they looked a little 'weird' :cheesy:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

You can totally get that info from the pump head manufacturer.

All hydraulic components have to be ISO certified. That means there has to to be specifications. You just have to call and get them.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 25 2009, 07:24 AM~15183242
> *hopping will keep u at  da bank
> *


you got that right withdrawing money not depositing money.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 25 2009, 05:09 PM~15186967
> *you got that right withdrawing money not depositing money.
> *



well unless u sell a car to pay for the other, then ur depositing to withdrawl lol


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 25 2009, 04:09 PM~15186962
> *You can totally get that info from the pump head manufacturer.
> 
> All hydraulic components have to be ISO certified. That means there has to to be specifications. You just have to call and get them.
> *



Yes sir they do.....I found the specs online somewhere don't remember where but here they are.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 26 2009, 08:18 AM~15192008
> *Yes sir they do.....I found the specs online somewhere don't remember where but here they are.
> 
> 
> ...


THE BEST TOPIC EVER :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 26 2009, 09:18 AM~15192008
> *Yes sir they do.....I found the specs online somewhere don't remember where but here they are.
> 
> 
> ...


i know i sent that to someone..i dont remember if it was you or another member


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 26 2009, 07:18 AM~15192008
> *Yes sir they do.....I found the specs online somewhere don't remember where but here they are.
> 
> 
> ...


does anybody have the link to this PDF file


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 26 2009, 01:47 PM~15193338
> *does anybody have the link to this PDF file
> *


i have the actual file on my computer save..its just what the homie posted..that picture of the numbers


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

can you email me the pdf???


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

What i wanta know did these starters handle power and how much and who tried it everyone went off topic on this went fromt starters to train springs to gears WHO TRIED THEM AND HOW DID THEY DO ?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I tried them and yes they do work 108 volts all day and it dont even get hot :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 26 2009, 01:26 PM~15193525
> *I tried them and yes they do work 108 volts all day and it dont even get hot :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for letting us know glad they held up


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 26 2009, 01:22 PM~15193498
> *What i wanta know did these starters handle power and how much and who tried it everyone went off topic on this went fromt starters to train springs to gears  WHO TRIED THEM AND HOW  DID THEY DO ?
> *


Read back a few pages and you will see what motor to what gear......''I'' would use.
Its a combination of gear to motor! Now there are also a couple of testimonials in here that it works, and if it don't work..........just read from the start :cheesy:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2009, 11:02 AM~15192833
> *i know i sent that to someone..i dont remember if it was you or another member
> *


Nah it was not you :biggrin: 
What up carnal how you do on the poll :biggrin: 
Now....this picture shows the inlet options........wait till you see the outlet options :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 26 2009, 06:48 PM~15194750
> *Nah it was not you :biggrin:
> What up carnal how you do on the poll :biggrin:
> Now....this picture shows the inlet options........wait till you see the outlet options :0
> *



shit i dont do nothing on the poll i watch the ladies on the poll lol


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 26 2009, 05:43 PM~15194720
> *Read back a few pages and you will see what motor to what gear......''I'' would use.
> Its a combination of gear to motor! Now there are also a couple of testimonials in here that it works, and if it don't work..........just read from the start :cheesy:
> *


so Now u need a gear to make that starter work right? imma stick to prestolites plus they work with any gear just wanted to have an option on starters for customers .


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 26 2009, 08:05 PM~15195508
> *so Now u need a gear to make that starter work right? imma stick to prestolites plus they work with any gear just wanted to have an option on starters for customers .
> *


No you don't, just works better but by all means stick to what you know works for you. :biggrin:



But how you gonna know till you try something else, and what if Ametek discontinues the presto?????


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

I HAVE 10 BATTERIES STRAIGHT TO 4 ACC SOLENOID STRAIGHT TO ONE OF THOSE NEW MOTOR ON A PISTON PUMP WITH # 11 ,CAR IS ON THE BUMPER ON 3RD OR 4TH LICK BACK TO BACK.USED IT 4 DIFFERENT SHOWS AND STILL WORKING GOOD.
AND ITS DOING 54 INCHES.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1qpawwXi1o

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj149/r.../DSC_0046-1.jpg


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 25 2009, 05:09 PM~15186962
> *You can totally get that info from the pump head manufacturer.
> 
> All hydraulic components have to be ISO certified. That means there has to to be specifications. You just have to call and get them.
> *


I think I mentioned the spending hours on the phone part.. I have catalogues from every hydraulic manufacturer know to man,why cant I just ask the company that sold them to me though?

What about motors? I can look all over a motor and never find out any info on it. How do I know who to call if I cant even tell who makes the motor?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 26 2009, 01:26 PM~15193525
> *I tried them and yes they do work 108 volts all day and it dont even get hot :biggrin:
> *


I dont have HDs and I run my at 108-- and can chip all day- hit the switch 30+ times and still aint hot AT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 10:11 AM~15206463
> *I dont have HDs and I run my at 108-- and can chip all day- hit the switch 30+ times and still aint hot AT ALL :biggrin:
> *


I need you on my switch if that's the case! If you can hit a switch 30+ times and the motor not be hot at 108 I'm impressed!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 28 2009, 09:52 AM~15206828
> *I need you on my switch if that's the case! If you can hit a switch 30+ times and the motor not be hot at 108 I'm impressed!
> *



AND on a SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

same here, Ive melted terminal insulators at 36v before


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 28 2009, 09:52 AM~15206828
> *I need you on my switch if that's the case! If you can hit a switch 30+ times and the motor not be hot at 108 I'm impressed!
> *


Well this past weekend at the Pueblo show my car didnt do shit- I had some issues with-- WELL, I dont wanna say- but I had issues and my car wouldnt DUMP worth a shit-- but I kept tryin to hit it to atleast do somethin other than 45 fuccin inches and it jus wouldnt happen- I stopped hoppin -- went to the bac- undid the gROund-- opened the trunk-stood up on the tires and reached in to touch my motors and chec how hot they were- AND THEY WERE BARELY WARM- if they would have been any cooler- I would have thought I didnt have the one I touched hooked up :biggrin: 


I came home with my car. Fucced aROund with the ISSUES in the driveway-- and tried swangin it again-- again I hit it ABOUT 30times and still BARELY WARM.. I didnt have a video tape this time- so I couldnt count em :angry:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 28 2009, 11:01 AM~15206927
> *AND on a SINGLE PUMP  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 12:11 PM~15207694
> *Well this past weekend at the Pueblo show my car didnt do shit- I had some issues with-- WELL, I dont wanna say- but I had issues and my car wouldnt DUMP worth a shit-- but I kept tryin to hit it to atleast do somethin other than 45 fuccin inches and it jus wouldnt happen- I stopped hoppin -- went to the bac- undid the gROund-- opened the trunk-stood up on the tires and reached in to touch my motors and chec how hot they were- AND THEY WERE BARELY WARM- if they would have been any cooler- I would have thought I didnt have the one I touched hooked up :biggrin:
> I came home with my car. Fucced aROund with the ISSUES in the driveway-- and tried swangin it again-- again I hit it ABOUT 30times and still BARELY WARM.. I didnt have a video tape this time- so I couldnt count em :angry:
> *


Well its safe to say your motors are well grounded and you are not missing on the switch or holding at all if those motors are barely warm.. Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 28 2009, 11:32 AM~15207893
> *Well its safe to say your motors are well grounded and you are not missing on the switch or holding at all if those motors are barely warm.. Hmmmmmmmmmm
> *


ASK FESBOOGIE- he seen me hittin it like 30 times in pueblo

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SWIPH, Purple Haze, el checo, low4life68lac, fesboogie, primer665


and no BS- they were BARELY WARM


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 28 2009, 08:52 AM~15206828
> *I need you on my switch if that's the case! If you can hit a switch 30+ times and the motor not be hot at 108 I'm impressed!
> *


x1000, He must be an Ace on that switch


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 28 2009, 11:36 AM~15207946
> *x1000, He must be an Ace on that switch
> *


Well I aint doin somethbin right- cause my car is stuc in CHIP MODE :angry:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 12:34 PM~15207923
> *ASK FESBOOGIE- he seen me hittin it like 30 times in pueblo
> 
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Not saying I dont believe you, but that is pretty unheard of.. Something is going on with your setup.. That car should be doing 65-70 on one pump LOL


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 28 2009, 11:52 AM~15208077
> *Not saying I dont believe you, but that is pretty unheard of.. Something is going on with your setup.. That car should be doing 65-70 on one pump LOL
> *


its a double homie :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 01:06 PM~15208179
> *its a double homie :biggrin:
> *


I know that's my point LOL.. You'll have it on the bumper in no time  

If not we can toy with it in Vegas if your goin


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 28 2009, 12:15 PM~15208256
> *I know that's my point LOL.. You'll have it on the bumper in no time
> 
> If not we can toy with it in Vegas if your goin
> *


NOPE-- wont be aROund for vegas :angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 12:34 PM~15207923
> *ASK FESBOOGIE- he seen me hittin it like 30 times in pueblo
> 
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Sorry... We got there after the hop!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 01:29 PM~15208361
> *NOPE-- wont be aROund for vegas :angry:
> *


Damn that sucks!


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 27 2009, 11:18 AM~15198443
> *I HAVE 10 BATTERIES STRAIGHT TO 4 ACC SOLENOID STRAIGHT TO ONE OF THOSE NEW MOTOR ON A PISTON PUMP WITH # 11 ,CAR IS ON THE BUMPER ON 3RD  OR 4TH LICK BACK TO BACK.USED IT 4 DIFFERENT SHOWS AND STILL WORKING GOOD.
> AND ITS DOING 54 INCHES.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1qpawwXi1o
> ...


*Cool.....*:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 28 2009, 12:39 PM~15208459
> *Damn that sucks!
> *


No doubt homie.. You can always pass thROugh coloRadO on your way and pic up my 64 if you wanna take it to Vegas and have some fun with it though-- Im sure ROn will wnna take a turn at swangin the shit out of it :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 02:56 PM~15209176
> *No doubt homie.. You can always pass thROugh coloRadO on your way and pic up my 64 if you wanna take it to Vegas and have some fun with it though-- Im sure ROn will wnna take a turn at swangin the shit out of it  :biggrin:
> *


Man I honestly would if I had a two car. I almost bought one today, but I missed it on ebay by minutes


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 28 2009, 02:06 PM~15209265
> *Man I honestly would if I had a two car. I almost bought one today, but I missed it on ebay by minutes
> *


WELL HOMIE- you still got a little time to make it happen-- better get on the hunt :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 03:35 PM~15209540
> *WELL HOMIE- you still got a little time to make it happen-- better get on the hunt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 10:11 AM~15206463
> *I dont have HDs and I run my at 108-- and can chip all day- hit the switch 30+ times and still aint hot AT ALL :biggrin:
> *


Unless you have 18 batteries making 2 sets of 108 volts for each pump its not the same. 2 pumps pulling off 1 set of 9 batteries won't get the motors near as hot. Also it takes a few minutes for the heat to make it to the outside of the case. It gets hotter after a few minutes.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 28 2009, 03:22 PM~15210011
> *Unless you have 18 batteries making 2 sets of 108 volts for each pump its not the same. 2 pumps pulling off 1 set of 9 batteries won't get the motors near as hot. Also it takes a few minutes for the heat to make it to the outside of the case. It gets hotter after a few minutes.
> *


I actualy have 8 batteries to EACH pump- and I charge my batteries fROm 13.5 to 13.9 EACH. which is 108volts ALL DAY LONG..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 04:35 PM~15210135
> *I actualy have  8 batteries to EACH pump- and I charge my batteries fROm 13.5 to 13.9 EACH. which is 108volts ALL DAY LONG..
> *


As soon as you take them off the charger they will start dropping volts. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 28 2009, 04:10 PM~15210521
> *As soon as you take them off the charger they will start dropping volts.  :biggrin:
> *


to 12.8 or 12.6 :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 28 2009, 04:22 PM~15210011
> *Unless you have 18 batteries making 2 sets of 108 volts for each pump its not the same. 2 pumps pulling off 1 set of 9 batteries won't get the motors near as hot. Also it takes a few minutes for the heat to make it to the outside of the case. It gets hotter after a few minutes.
> *


Dont listen to this guy he doesnt know his shit :biggrin: 

What up Jamie? You bringing anything out this weekend?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 28 2009, 05:43 PM~15210928
> *Dont listen to this guy he doesnt know his shit  :biggrin:
> 
> What up Jamie? You bringing anything out this weekend?
> *


The shop will have the Caddy there. Make sure you come by the shop Saturday.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 26 2009, 04:44 PM~15193585
> *Thanks for letting us know glad they held up
> *



wow.....didnt know you were on here.....what up?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 28 2009, 04:10 PM~15210521
> *As soon as you take them off the charger they will start dropping volts.  :biggrin:
> *


YA- you are right- thats why I charge them to 13.9 MOST OF THE TIME-- and they are on the charger till jus a little bit before it hops-- but if you wanna say they COMPLETELY DROP to *12 VOLTS*-- then we can say my motors DONT GET HOT AT 96VOLTS-- how bout that- does that make ya happy :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 28 2009, 07:03 PM~15211773
> *YA- you are right- thats why I charge them to 13.9 MOST OF THE TIME-- and they are on the charger till jus a little bit before it hops-- but if you wanna say they COMPLETELY DROP to 12 VOLTS--  then we can say my motors DONT GET HOT AT 96VOLTS-- how bout that- does that make ya happy :biggrin:
> *


Yes that is better. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 28 2009, 05:48 PM~15210983
> *The shop will have the Caddy there. Make sure you come by the shop Saturday.
> *


We'll be there bro


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 27 2009, 08:30 AM~15198238
> *No you don't, just works better but by all means stick to what you know works for you. :biggrin:
> But how you gonna know till you try something else, and what if Ametek discontinues the presto?????
> *


I wanta try this starter my prestolite works great but im curious to try one of these


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 28 2009, 11:52 AM~15208077
> *Not saying I dont believe you, but that is pretty unheard of.. Something is going on with your setup.. That car should be doing 65-70 on one pump LOL
> *


I was in pueblo i hopped the beige single pump ranger. He did hit the switch repeatedly and it looked like at any second that car was gonna fly but it just never lifted off . Hope he got it fixed i know that car does some major inches .


----------



## ELCHINGON BYH (Sep 23, 2009)

_



Originally posted by youcantfademe@Sep 21 2009, 06:46 PM~15145867
*do tell, pm if you have too.....  
never thought of that...
*

Click to expand...

  HEY WAS UP LOWRIDER OUT THERE THIS IS EL CHINGON FROM 956 LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT THAT HD MOTORS I WAS THE FIRST LOCO TO USE IT AND LET ME TELL YOU. THE FUCKING MOTORS HIT 72 INC IN 3 HOPP ON A 82 REGAL MAN IT WAS NICE FOR THE 956 LOWRIDER IN THE VALLEY SO NOW I'M 2ND PLACE IN MY HOME TOWN IT A REALLY GOOD MOTOR SO IF I NEED TO BUY MOTORS I WILL BUY FROM CCE I BUY ALL MY PART FROM CCE GIRL NORM SHE KOOL_


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 28 2009, 06:45 PM~15212212
> *I was in pueblo i hopped the beige single pump ranger.  He did hit the switch repeatedly and it looked like at any second that car was gonna fly but it just never lifted off .  Hope  he got it fixed i know that car does some major inches .
> *


Thanks homie- I apreciate the good words- and Im workin on it still right now- for some reason Im in chip mode- kinda like a home run hitter that keeps hittin foul balls and pop ups--- but Ill get it SOON :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 29 2009, 06:19 PM~15222477
> *Thanks homie-  I apreciate the good words- and Im workin on it still right now- for some reason Im in chip mode- kinda like a home run hitter that keeps hittin foul balls and pop ups--- but Ill get it SOON :biggrin:
> *


How long have you been hopping on those gears? Do you hear the motors bog down?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 29 2009, 06:28 PM~15222594
> *How long have you been hopping on those gears? Do you hear the motors bog down?
> *


Not long homie-- and OJ at BMH went thROugh em with me--- thy still buildin pressure.. Im gonna rebleed my system tomoROw and re charge my pistons PROPERLY-- then we'll see what happens.. :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

If the units are still building pressure, how do the coils look?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Now this is from personal experience, check your coils see if they have touched.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Sep 29 2009, 06:33 PM~15222682
> *If the units are still building pressure, how do the coils look?
> *


BRAND NEW COILS- and yes- they have been bROken in :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I got one of those cce hd motors coming I'll keep everyone posted :cheesy:


----------

